# pump up music for haunters



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

My music is mostly angry and hateful.I get shunned for it.


----------



## Cateeto (Aug 25, 2010)

When it comes to this sort of stuff I usually just listen to something fast like punk rock... Social Distortion, The Misfits, The Ramones... In general any Halloween songs will pump me up as well. 

Oh and I like to listen/watch the Thriller video by Michael Jackson.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Some hardstyle or dance music, it makes me more theatrical for some odd reason. Alot of people just have different things that get them in to character, even though most haunters probably listen to heavier rock.


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

all very good replies and i want to touch base on some of those. first and formost with the hatred filled music.

like i stated i listen to death metal and heavy metal and classic rock so i know what it is like to get the cold shoulder for that style of music. but when you think halloween and haunted houses/attractions you think morbid-evil-macabre and so the styles of music i listen to and you listen to reflect that and is a good way to get into character.

secondly hadstyle or dance music is good too. because if you think about it alot of movies and musicals use that sort of music to que the moment befor something big or dramatic happens or is happening so that is a good way as well to get into character.

so do not think of it as an odd reason but think of it as a good and helfull thing.

and lastly alot of punk rock is good becuase punk spawned the birth of the horror punk genre so that is a very good way to get pumped and into character. and the thriller video/song is a classic and a good way to get into character even though i am not into that sort of music but that one video and song is sure to get anyone pumped up.

i am also a big fan of beat it lol. so all in all guys very good opinons and responses to this subject and all very good methods of getting pumped for the big shows if you are a haunter.

thanks for all the replys i hope to get more so i can see how all of my fellow haunters prepare for their big show.

thank you

-manor demon-


----------



## shark sandwich (May 12, 2010)

You can just listen to the whole cd of Type O Negative's October Rust. I have speakers in my yard which i play all types of music. I do play some Gregorian Chants. They are pretty spooky themselves.


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

very cool dude. yeah type o negitive is a bad ass band hallows eve-blood and fire and halloween in heaven are some of my all time fave by them.

also i love the mask you are useing in your avatar i actually used that prosthetic my second year at out haunted amusement park here in pittsburgh. it gave me some trouble with keeping the horns up right and the chin kept on wanting to fall off and needless to say i never did use it again lol.

but usuay what i listen to to get me into character and pumped befor show time is a list of the following: mudvayne-the misfits-motograter-hate breed-ramstien-ozzy-rob zombie-wendsday 13-cradel of filth-dimuborgir-lordi-gwar and many others.


----------



## shark sandwich (May 12, 2010)

I like those bands as well. 

Yeah i got that mask on clearance and thought i would give a try. It did well i just filled the horns and chin with cotton balls. On thing i didn't like about it i sweated all night outside and it ran down my neck and washed my paint away. Other than that it did good staying glued on and all.


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah the makeup team used spirit gum on me and it did not work all that well but when i first got into the haunt biz as an actor spirit gum was the big deal than eventually liquid laytex became the big hit and it worked so much better than spirit gum.

i had the same problem as you with sweating and what not and the sweat is what lossened the spirit gum on me and it was just a pain.


----------



## shark sandwich (May 12, 2010)

The spirit gum is what my wife used to put it on with. It loosened a little but it held pretty well. I just wore that to hand out candy. I took a stool out side and sat there.


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

hey man what ever gets the job done lol. yeah if you go to the thread what dose a haunter look like you will find some realy good pictures of me and in one of them you will see my wife.

she did all of her latex and make up her self shes pretty good at latex imm god at simple stuff but not latex stuff.

i got some all new stuff going on for me for this year i am hopeing to have the money for it all i mean it is going to cost me at over 200$ for my costume lol.

in the last going on 9 years i have put out over a couple thousand dollars in costumes. because i am something different every year in my haunt. my wife and i work a haunt for a local amusement park. they transform the entire thing into a haunt with several different haunts through out the park.


----------

